# Help - One for Charlie



## Mad Cook

I find I have to entertain a Jewish couple to dinnner - long story. They are Reform not Orthodox and would like something traditionally British! A little advice on what is Kosher and what isn't would be welcome.

I know dairy and meat together are out of the question but does this mean just in the same course in the meal or does it cover the whole meal - eg I know I can't do chicken with a sauce which includes milk or cream but could I serve plain chicken as main course and serve cream with the dessert? Also does the meat/dairy thing apply to fish and dairy, too? I'm aware of the scales thing with fish - I'm in UK so I'd probably be using cod, haddock or hake which I believe are acceptable.

Or would I be safer doing a vegan meal or would there be pitfalls there, too?

I tried to work this out on the internet but ended up more confused than when I started Unfortuantely I have not English friends or acquaintances to fall back on for advice.


----------



## Andy M.

In my experience, there are wide variations in how Jewish people observe their dietary requirements.  I think your best bet is to ask your guests before they come.


----------



## CharlieD

Reform in my mind means they will eat whatever you serve. They know you don't keep kosher that means you cannot make anything kosher,even if you buy kosher meat, cooking it in non-kosher pot renders it non-kosher. However people keep kosher to a different degree. So maybe they will not eat pork or shellfish, but are ok with everything else. Before you go and start looking for trouble for yourself I'd suggest you ask them what they eat or don't eat. Make your life easier. 
If you want to keep appearance of kosher and are making meat dish, do not mix with any dairy at all, the whole dinner. If you are making fish, you can mix with dairy but not with milk, so cheese, sour cream, butter is fine. 
Really honestly, ask them. 
It is very confusing indeed. People have so many different customs it is impossible to know or to keep up with all of that. i can only tell you what i do. But I keep very strict kosher and majority will tell you that it is craziness. I am sorry I cannot be any more help. But I am open for more questions, if you need me, I am here.


----------



## medtran49

I'm with Andy, I'd ask your guests.  But, my girlfriend that keeps kosher doesn't have diary AFTER meat.  She explained that pieces of meat might get stuck in your teeth so that's why you can't have dairy after meat. Sounds logical to me.  Barring either of the above, you're correct in that Charlie is your best bet.


----------



## CharlieD

Mad cook, what did you end up doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

The rules of Kosher are so complex that the likelihood of satisfying them all without becoming an expert are vanishingly small.

My advice: treat them to dinner at a Jewish deli.

I have plenty of Jewish friends and fortunately for me none are orthodox and all enjoy pork as much as I do. ... Please pass the sweet 'n sour pork!


----------



## Mad Cook

CharlieD said:


> Mad cook, what did you end up doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


Sorry, Charlie, I forgot to say thank you for your advice. 

The guests were business acquaintances of a friend of mine and had to be impressed. In the end I asked and we went with vegetarian. I hadn't thought about the non-kosher utensils - I knew about it but had forgotten but as it happens they weren't too strict so it went down well.

Another friend said the guests should like it of lump it but that isn't in my view of things.


----------



## expatgirl

That's a toughie......I agree with Andy and just ask them......they might surprise you......and going to a restaurant is always a lifesaver option, too........


----------



## Breathing Couch

If we're getting deli food, I'm in !


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> Reform in my mind means they will eat whatever you serve. They know you don't keep kosher that means you cannot make anything kosher,even if you buy kosher meat, cooking it in non-kosher pot renders it non-kosher. However people keep kosher to a different degree. So maybe they will not eat pork or shellfish, but are ok with everything else. Before you go and start looking for trouble for yourself I'd suggest you ask them what they eat or don't eat. Make your life easier.
> If you want to keep appearance of kosher and are making meat dish, do not mix with any dairy at all, the whole dinner. If you are making fish, you can mix with dairy but not with milk, so cheese, sour cream, butter is fine.
> Really honestly, ask them.
> It is very confusing indeed. People have so many different customs it is impossible to know or to keep up with all of that. i can only tell you what i do. But I keep very strict kosher and majority will tell you that it is craziness. I am sorry I cannot be any more help. But I am open for more questions, if you need me, I am here.



Charlie, a very dear friend on mine has a kitchen that is double. One side is non-Kosher and the other side is Kosher. For his every day life he and his wife live non-Kosher. One of his favorite foods is a roast pork. Loves bacon, etc.

But come the holy days they both are totally Kosher. From turning on the lights before dusk to eating and preparing Kosher foods. And do not try to call him during holy days. He turns off his phone. I have to give them credit. They don't forget their background. Or their religion.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey, guys, *Mad Cook*'s dinner is done, and a success. She answered *Charlie*'s query as to what was for dinner in her post, number 7.


----------

